# LiveCD?



## hat (Aug 14, 2009)

In an effort to daignose my mom's freezing computer, I'd like to make a Linux LiveCD and have her run off that for a short while. Right now I think the 6-or-so year old operating system is the problem 

Which LiveCD would be best for a noob? Oh, and it doesn't have to be a CD, it can be a DVD.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ubuntu, its super easy and clean:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

It's light on resources so if you have only 512MB ram it'll work fine for browsing the web and picture viewing.


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2009)

1gb dual channel, s462 sempr0n 3000+
ill try that, thanks


----------



## francis511 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ubuntu , knoppix or mepis are good livecds


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 14, 2009)

For a n00b to use? BartPE.
Creating it requires some reading though.


----------



## xfire (Aug 14, 2009)

knoopix is designed to be used as a live cd.


----------

